# Quickbooks help



## Swisha (Mar 31, 2011)

I just brought quickbooks pro 2012 but have no idea how to use it. I was hoping you guys could point me to com tutorials that would help me.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Small Business Answers and Information | Intuit Community is the best place to go for this.


----------



## PcFlyer77 (Jan 27, 2008)

Swisha, if you still need help with QuickBooks or have any questions about it, feel free to shoot me a message. I do bookkeeping for a few different business and might be able to help.


----------



## swagocustom (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm getting ready for that upgrade. Let me know how you make out.


----------



## Islandfever (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm not rounding the bend of the learning curve very gracefully myself with quickbooks but I find forums to be helpful since you can ask specific questions and get the answers you specifically need, just as you can on this forum for screen printing, t-shirt sales, etc. There are a few but this is a particularly helpful and user friendly one.

QuickBooks Forums - Powered by vBulletin


----------

